# Cool how to use a forum Vid



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I got a kick out of it , had to watch it before I could even register to the fourm it's from . 
here is the youtube link 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JmvCpR45LKA


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

2 thumbs up!!! Can't wait to see P425's (jon) response to that 




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

yea , saw it and just had to post it for him , This is an awsome site and I know he must work hard at keeping it straight .


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

That's awesome! P425 should make it mandatory to watch it before becoming a member. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bwahahahaha! Nice!

There's one about Little Johnny too I'll have to see of I can find it.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL! I needed that laugh


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

hahahaha we so need a MIMB version of this!


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

That was good...lol


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

lol. Good one


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

New Sticky?!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

this one... lol


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I like that one too , But like the other better just seemed smoother


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm a member on that site!


----------

